# Doe atleast one week overdue, should I worry?



## Estrella (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

One of my first freshener AlpineXLaMancha does has had loose ligaments (The ones on either side of her tail) for over two weeks now and her udder has been filling up for about a week and a half. Her ligaments were loosening up at a pretty rapid rate about a week ago, and they actually completely disappeared twice now, the next morning they were always back to their "usual" half-loose state. I don't know her exact breeding date but I know she was bred around mid-November so she should have kidded by now. She is at least a week overdue. Should I be worrying? This is only my 3rd kidding season, but I've never had one go this late. :help


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

If you were certain of the due date, I would say yes, you should be worried and lute her. But because you are not, I don't know what to say. My alpines never kid early and those that went 3 or more days late had a malpositioned kid in the first position.

It is not atypical to have ligs loosen then firm up then loosen and on and on. Usually, but not always (don't you just love those "not always" comments) the udder will be very tight right before she'll kid. How tight is that udder?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When was the last day she was in with the buck? If you didn't see her bred, than that is her last possible due date, few does go a week late.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:yeahthat
And it never hurts to do a vaginal check, go through Goatkeeping 101, from birth to kidding article. It should have the procedure there for you.
If you having second thoughts you can always call the vet for :help.

Tam


----------



## Estrella (Jan 18, 2012)

Vicki, the last day she was with the buck was November 12. So she is about two weeks overdue now. I gave her Lutalyse this afternoon so we'll see what happens.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Let us know Megan! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes very interested to see the outcome.
Tam


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Me too. Hope it goes well.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Anything yet? Lute should've done it's job by now, right? Hope all is ok.


----------



## Estrella (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, the Lute should have taken effect at around 5:00 this morning. It is now 9:30 and she still hasn't shown any signs of labor, other than her ligaments are gone and her udder is tight, and she is acting slightly mellow, but not uncomfortable. I bumped her and there is definitely a kid in there (we were starting to think it might be a false pregnancy). We are just going to wait and see what happens...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't wait and see anything. Is she full enough to actually milk? Can you do a pelvic to see if her cervics is thinned? Any breeders around you who can come and help or knowledgeable vets? Vicki


----------



## Estrella (Jan 18, 2012)

She just now kidded! She had a single Perfectly normal doeling! thanks for all of ya'lls help!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats, Megan. Glad all is well and she finally had her kid.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats!
Theresa


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats. How big?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Estrella (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
Kami- She weighs 8 lbs, not as big as I was expecting for being two weeks overdue.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so glad all went well for you.


----------

